# Acid Reflux and Abdominal Pain



## 13712 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,I have IBS as well as acid reflux. When I take Nexium for my acid reflux, it is effective but as soon as the acid is reduced in my stomach, i have lower abdominal pain(around the naval). Does anyone else experience this?


----------

